# Mozilla Batch Problem



## Oldboy65 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,


funktioniert eigentlich:

@echo off
start "C:\Programme\Browser\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" http://admin:passwort@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/cgi-bin/reboot.cgi?sReboot=Current&submit=++OK++
sleep 5
taskkill /F /IM firefox.exe


nur habe ich ein Problem:

Wenn Firefox startet, gibt dieser einer Info über ein Popup Fenster aus:

"Sie sind dabei sich bei der Website xxx anzumelden...."

Daraufhin wird man aufgefordert per Button zu bestätigen. Leider geht da da durch der automatisierte Prozess flöten.

Ideen?

Danke


----------



## chrysler (19. Juli 2007)

Was meinst du mit dem automatisierten Prozess?
Soll das 
	
	
	



```
submit=++OK++
```
 die Bestätigung bringen?


----------

